# VA - Children



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi

Just wondering if you went with a VA what was the age/s of the children you were/are matched with?

xx


----------



## Loski (May 29, 2012)

We with a va and at panel in 11 days. Sw is recommending we get approved for girl under 2 x


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

we went with a VA, we were approved for 0-7yrs old and were matched with a 4yr old and a 7 yr old


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you, for your reply. I hope your children are doing well, and you're enjiying being a mommy x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We went with a VA and if we had chosen UK adoption we would not have been able to adopt a child under 3 - I think we would have gone for sibs 3-6 or a singleton 3-4. I was keen to have a year with one child before compulsory schooling.


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

@The Spouses: Sorry if I sound clueless but why would the LA not place a child under 3 with you but the VA will? 

Completely agree how beneficial for both parents and child to have a year at home. We will not even be applying for another year or so, but am finding out as much as I can to aid the decision re LA or VA. It's a difficult choice...

Jules


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

I went with the VA through a purely gut feeling. Warm and fuzzy from the initial phone all to the Info Evening which sealed the deal. And far less so with the LA. I'm being assessed for a child between 2 and 5 - though they are planning to look for 2-3 (what I'm hoping for) but have said I'll get better chance at panel if I widen a little. 

The main difference there seems to be for me is the timing. From what I know of other people that are with an LA it seems to be so much more lengthy. My agency state that they will aim to take you to panel with 6 months (8 at most) of your application. 

I went to an info evening on 31st Jan, decidede to proceed at the end of Feb, approved at the initial interview in March, formally applied at the start of April, went on the Prep Group at the end of April/start of May, started the home study shortly after and have a Panel date for Oct but hopefully can get onto Sept if they have places. 

I know other people that have had their initial interview and now have to wait a whole year to get onto a Prep Group with the LA and they can't do the home study till they've done it. Areas are different and some will be quicker than others depending on the size, how many staff, etc. 

The other difference seems to be that (and this may not apply to all) if you go with an LA you have to choose from the children on their books for the first 3 months, after that you get access to the national register. Where as with the VA you get access straight away. There are downsides to that too of course but generally.. it just seems like there's less "nonsense"? with the LA. 

I am biased though 

Good luck!


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for that, it is so so helpful. 

We have found two very appealing VAs in our area, but we have only recently discovered our infertility diagnosis so we need a good while to really think about our options. 

That schedule really is quick! The VA website I'm leaning towards state that panel is usually by 9 months. I hope the summer whizzes by for you and that it will be Sept/Oct before you know it! Good luck 

Jules


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Hoppity said:


> @The Spouses: Sorry if I sound clueless but why would the LA not place a child under 3 with you but the VA will?


Other way round. We could have waited for the LA to get their act together and approve us for a child under 3, but the VA would only place a child over 3 with us.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

1st time round we were with a VA and our son was just over 6 yrs when placed, we wanted 5+.


----------

